
NYT Opinion: Learn to Love Trillion-Dollar Deficits - ponchayy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/09/opinion/us-deficit-coronavirus.html
======
giardini
paywall.

Also author is selling her book released today june 9 2020.

